# BS Speed numbers !



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Just use this formula next time you hear speed claims ...


Too much fun !!!

RPM PITCH 
SPEED = ----- X ----- X ( 1- (SLIP/100) )
RATIO C


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx Mr. Wizard


----------

